# New attachment method DBIT? (Double ball in tube)



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi all,

So I don't think I have seen this one before?..

The background for this was the urge to be able to retrofit single tubes to my wide Jaw series of frames. I am also security freak, I contemplated using the "wave" that Metro coined last week, by drilling additional holes into the frames but did not want the hassle of re drilling & buffing . I also do not like tubes that are not secured by a physical stop ball in tube, matchstick etc, don't get me wrong each to his own I just had a bad experience with wet tubes in the field and pull through. The solution to my contemplating was to pass the tube through the single hole twice and plug with a small bb. It is easier to explain with pictures opposed to words so please see the below. This will work with any single drilled frame with a small diameter pass through hole. (Some Dankungs included). I actually broke the tubing on test a clean snap, this method has no movement and as a caveat the tubes stay de tangled which I find common trait with single tubes. The only negative is they are ascetically not the nicest looking single tube attachment method..









Instructions

Pull through single tube.



Pass around the single tube 360 on the inside of the fork



Push the tube through the same entry point as the first pass.



Pull through and pull slack tight against fork.



Using forceps insert small dia BB into tube and pull tight against frame.



Job done ( with ball in tube of course)


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hmm, looks bombproof, but isnt it a waste of rubber though?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

I youse a peace of string /loop to pull the tubes through so I don't pinch/cut the tubes when pulling them through under a bit of tension so they slip nicely through

Looks good but I have kinda hard time to get the tubes same length it's always a tiny bit little longer or shorter and for me a hassle to get them strait any tips ?
Cheerio


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Leon, if you ensure that you starting cut length is precise and that the ball in tube is placed at the same distance inside the tube just give everything a firm pull tight and you should be nice and level


----------

